# Offered a Job in Amsterdam (call centre native british)



## SPNMoreton (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi folks,

I have just been offered a job, with good hours and a pretty good salary.

However, I have my training day next Friday and the HR person I spoke to on the phone tells me I need to bring three things:

: BSN Number copy

: Dutch Bank Account Copy (Bank card)

: Passport/ID

Now of course, I have a BSN appointment booked for Tuesday, but unfortunately, I won't receive my BSN in time for Friday. I am going to check out ABN AMRO which will allow me to open a bank account without a BSN number on hand.


However, I am not going to ring the company who just hired me in fear they will just tell me to get lost, I am going to go to the training day with the following documents to see if this is acceptable (for the time being)

: Passport

: ABN AMRO Bank account details

: My rental accommodation and/or written conformation from the municipality that I am going to receive my BSN number in time


Will this be acceptable? Do you think the company will accept this on the day?


Many thanks.



The only thing really is that the company will have to wait a few extra days until my BSN number arrives through the post


----------

